
CA housing bill targeting wealthy cities could rezone nearly all of Palo Alto - lisper
https://www.latimes.com/politics/la-pol-ca-california-apartment-construction-density-palo-alto-20190422-story.html
======
DerekL
> Greg Schmid, a 78-year-old retired economist, said the region should slow
> the expansion of large companies.

Slowing the expansion isn't good enough. Your city should have never allowed
all of those offices if it wasn't going to allow a proportionate amount of
housing.

